# About to lease a condo in angelescity, need some advice



## Gilbert_in_Houston (Jul 30, 2014)

Need advice about short term lease (6 months) on a condo in angelescity . The private owner is asking for 1st and last months rent and two months security deposit (rent is about $800/month). Just wondering if this security deposit is normal/acceptable here in the Philippines or should I look elsewhere. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Need advice about short term lease (6 months) on a condo in angelescity . The private owner is asking for 1st and last months rent and two months security deposit (rent is about $800/month). Just wondering if this security deposit is normal/acceptable here in the Philippines or should I look elsewhere. Thanks for any input.


Good Morning,

Most owners/landlords will {with or without a lease} ask for first months amount plus two (2) months rent as a deposit. 

Two things though; do not make payment unless or until you have a signed lease on the day you are to receive the key.
Also, no matter what is worded in a lease, do not expect to ever get your deposit back.


Good Luck

PS. $800 seems high for a monthly rental amount. We live close to there and one can rent an unfurnished house where we are for $40.00 per month. I'd look round a bit more unless that's really the place you want.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*$800 for rent?*



Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Need advice about short term lease (6 months) on a condo in angelescity . The private owner is asking for 1st and last months rent and two months security deposit (rent is about $800/month). Just wondering if this security deposit is normal/acceptable here in the Philippines or should I look elsewhere. Thanks for any input.


I've never heard of rent that high unless I think some of the business executives living in a Manila condo complex get a van, driver and maid with swimming pool, gate guard service to boot for that kind of money, what Jet Lag said above and I wouldn't trust or give money before landing here either.  .... :confused2:

If you plan on staying longer than 6 months and plan on retiring or working back and forth I'd buy your own condo with that kind of cash, shoot you could make payments on a condo and a brand new vehicle.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Need advice about short term lease (6 months) on a condo in angelescity . The private owner is asking for 1st and last months rent and two months security deposit (rent is about $800/month). Just wondering if this security deposit is normal/acceptable here in the Philippines or should I look elsewhere. Thanks for any input.



137,600 Pesos "up front" before you move in and you only plan on staying 6 months??? High risk.

Less expensive dwellings with more prudent cost/lease scenarios exist in AC for a short, 6 month stay. 

May I suggest you Google Philippine Rental Law and read section 3. 

Sec. 3. Advance Rental and Deposit. — Advance rental intended to cover the initial month's rent may be demand by the lessor or sublessor *but not to exceed one month's rental.* 

*Deposit may also be demanded but not to exceed one month's rental.*

After reading the law, take that lease or any other lease to one of the many Attorney's offices in AC and ask how much they would charge you to review a lease and provide advice. You would be surprised how "inexpensive" it is to talk one on one with an Attorney in the PI for 30 minutes or 1 hour.


----------

